

VMware is bringing augmented reality into the data center - LeonD
http://declassifiled.com/vmware-is-bringing-augumented-reality-into-the-data-center/

======
sithadmin
Blog post about interesting patent doesn't mention patent number. _sighs_

~~~
frostmatthew
Probably 20150109334
[http://www.google.com/patents/US20150109334](http://www.google.com/patents/US20150109334)

